# Other Activities to look to do in France, Canoeing etc



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

We are getting very excited now as we leave next week for our 6 weeks in France and Spain (1st time).

I have just had a mate round who has been going to France for many years, (though not in a MH) and he told us about Canoe'ing in the Dordogne. We have now added this to our list of "things to do" and are very much looking forward to it.

Had he not recommended this we would more than likely have not done it.

Is there anything else you could recommend us looking into doing whilst away?

CHEERS


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi Ian-n-suzi.

The canoe trip is a must,you can stop off on the way for a swim and a drink.

Wine tasting is another :roll: :roll: :roll: the only trouble is you tend to forget a couple of days of your hols :lol: :lol: 


Les


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello Ian_n_Suzy,
We did a canoe ride/paddle down the Garonne I think and was a great success. But take head shades. Being exposed on water half the day can cause severe burns.

In and around the Bergerac area you will see signs "Route de Vin" where you can visit as many wine making Chateaux as you can manage. Great fun but again beware of overindulgence if driving. Also make a note of where each bottle came from or you might not find that Chateaux again.

Ray.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Hiring bikes?

Can endorse the canoeing suggestion on the Dordogne, we did it a few weeks ago.

We stayed overnight for free at Auberge Rurale du Port d'Enveaux.
Kind of a mini-Aire for customers. 
Run by Alain Lassignardie.
Directions: In St Cyprien drive in direction Beynac.
Drive 6km on the D703 then turn right following signs for Port d'Enveaux.
As you turn off the main road you will cross over the railway line and see a huge derelict factory (that made coal briquettes for the steam engines.
The farm is at the end as you reach the river.

They hire out canoes and kayaks and we didn't find it too expensive.
There is a half-day (14km) and full day (28km) excursion.
He takes you and the craft to the drop-off point and then you paddle (downstream!) back to the farm.
You are allowed to stop off wherever you like and there is no fixed time for you to arrive back - perhaps a bit different in High Season.
We did the 14km trip (€17? for the two of us) and as he dropped us off at about 11am he said to take all day if we wanted. I jokingly said "A demain" as we pushed off - "Si vous voulez" was his reply - very laid back!

We thoroughly enjoyed our day on the river.

We actually stayed a second night because my arms were too stiff to drive the van. Well, that isn't true, but were quite tired!

There are literally hundreds of canoe hire places if you don't find that one.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

pippin said:


> Hiring bikes?


Hi,

Thanks to the above posters for your input. I have been recommended the "Canoes Soliel Plage", but I have also printed off your info to take with us Pippin.

Regarding the Bikes we will be taking 4 with us.

Cheers


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> > Hiring bikes?
> ...


Now you're talking. we are heading to Camping Soleil Plage next week for 2 weeks, in a mobile! It is heaven on earth. I intend to hire a canoe for a few trips. Discovered it in the motorhome two years ago. IH 8)


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

When you've had enough of energetic canoeing (which is great fun) try floating about on a li-lo............very relaxing.


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

we've been geocaching for years, highly recommend it

http://www.geocaching.com/

sort of treasure hunting but no financial gain involved.....

Also for somewhere to visit if it's near your route

oradour sur glane

and

Malpasset Dam (near Frejus)

Just google them and see if they are your thing


----------



## Rodley (May 13, 2009)

There are a quite a few cave systems with paintings - the most famous of which is Lascoux 
http://www.culture.gouv.fr/culture/arcnat/lascaux/en/ 
This system has been replicated to avoid any further damage and well worth a visit.
Apparently these grottos were used by our ancestors during the last ice age as a means of survival.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you're doing a bit of coastal France then why not try your hand at Cockling, you'll have a fun day out and there is the bonus of having something yummy to eat at the end.

Check out this amazingly popular previous thread wot I rote........

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-161191.html#161191

Pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> Check out this amazingly popular previous thread wot I rote........


   I know the feeling Pete. Sometimes I think all I have to do is post and the thread dies. Must change my aftershave :roll:

Dave


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks again for all the replies (I been away so missed alot of them) - We are just getting ready for pushing off either tommorrow afternoon or early Wednesday morning - really looking forward to it now.

CHEERS


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

When you return please tell us what you got up to and whether our suggestions turned out to be help or hindrance.

Bon voyage!


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks again for all the replies (I been away so missed alot of them) - We are just getting ready for pushing off either tommorrow afternoon or early Wednesday morning - really looking forward to it now.
> 
> CHEERS


We'll be at Soleil Plage, Vitrac from Saturday. Look out for the large Irish guy in a French hire car outside a mobile home down by the 'Village de la Dordogne' - that's the part of the site down by the river where you may end up. If you end up on the car park, we are down near the table tennis tables beyond the barrier- pitch 71b. Call in. IH


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> We are just getting ready for pushing off either tommorrow afternoon or early Wednesday morning - really looking forward to it now.


Bon voyage...and don't forget to keep a diary. You'll be glad you did when you re-read and remember the holiday next year- the year after- in ten years time.

G


----------

